# I am a little sad



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am a little sad because Jake is having his first trim next week. He is a sable so I know this is going to really change his look. I LOVE him to pieces no matter what his color, but I do so love the way he looks right now. 
Anyone with before and after shots of their sable? I am trying to prepare my self for how different he will look. He has quite a bit of black tipping right now.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, he is such a gorgeous pup - no wonder you are sad in case it changes him too much. Looking out for the photos of 'after grooming'


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh i was so sad when i had to clio delta be ause she lost 90 % of her sable. she only has it on her ears and eye lashes now. 

take lots of photos before the trim.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

I like him what mix is he ?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

His mom was a black and white F1b and his dad was an black and white American Cocker Spaniel. His coat is so easy right now I don't need to get it cut too much, but I know I am just putting off the inevitable.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

He's superb would love a sable but only seen them in USA apart from yours. It will grow back!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow he is gorgeous!!I absolutely love sables and although i dont have a sable cockapoo i do have a sable poodle.Ihave attached a pic of him as a pup then the way he is now several haircuts later.He was very dark when he was born and although most sables fade,red sables keep their colour the most but chocolate sables and dark sables( like my poodle) always fade to almost cream usually by a year old.Here is my poodle as a pup then 6 months and now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh my goodness, He is adorable I want one


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is one handsome guy!!! I really hope Jake keeps some black on his face and ears too. I know the black on his back will be gone after a few cuts, but the color under it is a very pretty tan It is fun to watch him change. This was when he was born. the one on top









and at 4 weeks


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Mandy
Wow he is gorgeous!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

OH i want one like him,he is sooooo cute!! What breeder is he from? x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am in the US. I got him in New Hampshire. 

http://blackwatercockapoos.weebly.com/litters-due-and-available-pups.html

the only thing I really wish is that he had his tail.  I didn't know about docking (that it was automatically done at 3 days old) so I didn't know to ask that it not be done. I get so envious of the long beautiful tails on here.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

ABSOLUTELY love his colouring, stunning xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Jakes gorgeous, so is your lovely poodle Mandy xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Awwwwww! Glad I checked that before posting as I pad had changed my 'awwwww' to asses! Think I might have been reprimanded!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Cat53....that's so funny! Blooming apple predictive typing, lol x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

mandym said:


> Wow he is gorgeous!!I absolutely love sables and although i dont have a sable cockapoo i do have a sable poodle.Ihave attached a pic of him as a pup then the way he is now several haircuts later.He was very dark when he was born and although most sables fade,red sables keep their colour the most but chocolate sables and dark sables( like my poodle) always fade to almost cream usually by a year old.Here is my poodle as a pup then 6 months and now.


Hi Mandym,
How big was your puppy in the first picture. My little jasper looks like he will be little forever, bless him he is so tiny! It's just in the older pictures your gorgeous boy looks quite large. Just curious! 







Our little jasper is such a character, so full of fun and very very cute! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh Jasper is SO cute!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Beautiful! And the poodle... Gorgeous, has a smaller shorter face than any poodles I know! How beautiful!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

JasperBlack said:


> Hi Mandym,
> How big was your puppy in the first picture. My little jasper looks like he will be little forever, bless him he is so tiny! It's just in the older pictures your gorgeous boy looks quite large. Just curious!
> View attachment 3393
> 
> ...


He is actually smaller than he looks,he is around 15 inches tall,as a puppy he was absolutely tiny and i thought he would never grow but he is all legs now x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Beautiful! And the poodle... Gorgeous, has a smaller shorter face than any poodles I know! How beautiful!


Ruth the pics are decieving,mainly because i choose to clip him more like a cockapoo,i dont like the shaved nose on the poodle but believe me there is a long hooter under all that hair lol.I also have a chocolate poodle and he has a wider muzzle and looks just like a cockapoo,he is gorgeous,think the hair cuts have a lot to do with it though x


----------

